# Wader Help



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok, so I went out shopping today to start looking for a pair of waders for this fall. I am soooo confused 

There's nyoprene and microfibers and polysumtin other. Which are the best for keeping the cold and the water out, I mean, that's what I need them to do...

I'm sure to some degree the answer is subjective, but just looking for a little guidance here. What do you guys use??


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Neoprene is what your looking for when the water temps drop to cold water conditions. Got a pair last December and used them early spring in the river and can honestly say I was sweating in them when I was done!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Basshunter122 said:


> Neoprene is what your looking for when the water temps drop to cold water conditions. Got a pair last December and used them early spring in the river and can honestly say I was sweating in them when I was done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Thats one way to look at Neoprenes.

The other is that Neoprenes will actually be colder because the sweat will rapidly cool down your body, especially in ice cold water.

Me and most everyone I know have sided with opinon B. We normally hike/sweat alot as it is and find breathable waders to be a much better fit, especially in the cooler/cold months.

Big question here is what species are you targeting & how active are you when targeting them? Neoprenes can be great for places like the Muamee where you park and walk 10ft to your spot. Hiking any distance in them however can be plain aweful.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I would go with the breathable waders. Nowadays, you can find breathable at the same price as the neoprene. Of course with the breathable, you are going to have to buy wading shoes. I started out with Neo's. gladly switched. Spend the cash now.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the initial input, I will be probably targeting local creek flows for bass. Often times it is a bit of a hike to the flow, so that is something to keep in mind. I've been wet wading all summer and I just know the water and air temps are steadily dropping and I don't want to have to stop fishing because of this. Would like to still be able to comfortably go out until at least November.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

If you go with neoprenes don't buy the ones with the attached boots. That's what I own and I HATE them. There's no arch support in the boots and any hike beyond a hundred yards causes foot pain that lasts for days. In fact, forget neoprene altogether and go with breathable waders; they're more versatile in that you can wear them without long underwear when the water is still cold but not freezing (early fall/early spring). You'll burn up in neoprenes if the air temp is in the high 40's and the sun's out, regardless of how cold the water might be.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Definitely go with the breathable. I fished neoprene for years and just two years ago finally switched and will never go back. They are much more comfortable in every way imaginable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

wannabflyguy said:


> Definitely go with the breathable. I fished neoprene for years and just two years ago finally switched and will never go back. They are much more comfortable in every way imaginable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Neoprenes can be tough on the nuggets


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I have breathable ones and I get too hot at times. Getting into the water asap is super important to me. Mines are from cabelas. They've held up well so far for me. During the hot days I just wear less clothes with them. 

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...cat103926780&destination=/checkout/basket.jsp


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I use 5 mm neoprene. And when I go for steelhead in the spring (January - early May) I'm sure glad I have em. Down here I think breathable would be the better option most of the time. I will be getting a pair one of these days.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Breathables all the way. I've owned at least 10 pairs of waders in my life, from canvas to rubber to neoprene to breathables.
What I use 99% of the time now, in ALL seasons, are waist high breathables with a good Simms boot.
You won't regret it.


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

How big are you? I've got some Frogg Toggs waders that have never been used I'm 6ft 220ish and they would be fine for someone my size or prob 3 or 4 inches taller but probably not much shorter. When I get home I'll look to see which model they are. PM me if your interested but I'll prob throw them up on marketplace as I need to get rid of them.


http://www.froggtoggs.com/mens/waders/breathable.html


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I've been wading for bass and trout for 30 years. I've had them all. I currently wear cabelas waist high breathables with a neoprene boot. Prices are 90-130$. You don't need an expensive boot or shoe, just one that fits your foot with neoprene and some room to wiggle your toes. I took my waders to wal mart and got a pair of non slip, steel toed work shoes for $13 (I think they were mismarked). Getting the right shoe/boot is extremely importAnt.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

ski said:


> I've been wading for bass and trout for 30 years. I've had them all. I currently wear cabelas waist high breathables with a neoprene boot. Prices are 90-130$. You don't need an expensive boot or shoe, just one that fits your foot with neoprene and some room to wiggle your toes. I took my waders to wal mart and got a pair of non slip, steel toed work shoes for $13 (I think they were mismarked). Getting the right shoe/boot is extremely importAnt.
> Ski
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2
Except, if your budget allows, get a good pair of wading boots. IMO, wading boots are one thing that I don't mind paying for a good pair. Worth every penny.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> X2
> 
> Except, if your budget allows, get a good pair of wading boots. IMO, wading boots are one thing that I don't mind paying for a good pair. Worth every penny.



Wear wading boots or a helmet, either or...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> X2
> Except, if your budget allows, get a good pair of wading boots. IMO, wading boots are one thing that I don't mind paying for a good pair. Worth every penny.


Yeah, I routinely buy the best of the best fishing related footwear. Nothing, NOTHING worse then foot pain when you're trying to concentrate on wading/fishing.

I highly recommend boots that have the BOA wracheting system, good lord, they're like wearing a glove. Absolutely incredible support/comfort.

Also Cabelas has a lifetime warranty on alot of there high-end boots. Im 6'6 and fish/wade/hike like crazy, I tend to chew threw boots in short order. I've now returned two pairs of busted boots to Cabelas and have had them swapped out with absolutely no questions asked (Go Cabelas!). KEEP YOUR RECEIPT(S)!


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the great advice! It seems the waders with booties (not rubber boots attached) and your own set of wading boots is the best route. Do you guys find its difficult to fit your boots on over the booties?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Llew96 said:


> Thanks for all the great advice! It seems the waders with booties (not rubber boots attached) and your own set of wading boots is the best route. *Do you guys find its difficult to fit your boots on over the booties?*


Regular laced boots? Yes, ESPECIALLY once they dry out for any long period of time.

Now when your talking boots with the BOA system, again mah lord. All you have to do is pop the locking mechanism and gently pull the boot apart; the entire boot (from top to bottom) will release and you can literally kick them off. Same thing goes for putting them back on, easiest boot/shoe i've ever owned, with the exception of maybe flip flop sandals. Seriously, they are worth every last penny.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Regular laced boots? Yes, ESPECIALLY once they dry out for any long period of time.
> 
> Now when your talking boots with the BOA system, again mah lord. All you have to do is pop the locking mechanism and gently pull the boot apart; the entire boot (from top to bottom) will release and you can literally kick them off. Same thing goes for putting them back on, easiest boot/shoe i've ever owned, with the exception of maybe flip flop sandals. Seriously, they are worth every last penny.


Sorry I'm so ignorant on all this, I'm not entirely sure what this BOA system is, could you possibly post a link to a pair online that I could check out? What kind of "every last penny" are we talking about? $200-$500??


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FYI CABELAS HAS THEIR TOP OF THE LINE BOA BOOTS ON SALE FOR $99.99! 

These are the exact boots I own, absolutely love them. They're normally $160.00!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Guidewear-reg-BOA-reg-Wading-Boots/1417889.uts


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Llew96 said:


> Sorry I'm so ignorant on all this, I'm not entirely sure what this BOA system is, could you possibly post a link to a pair online that I could check out? What kind of "every last penny" are we talking about? $200-$500??


Normally closer to $200. As linked below they are back on Sale for $99.00 (which is the price I picked my initial pair up for).

Also, if you do have a warranty issue and you purchased them on sale make sure you get the full non-sale price reimbursed to you ($160.00). I had to make an exchange over the summer and at first they were only going to give me a $99.00 Boot credit. After explaining the situation they went ahead and gave me the full credit and I got the exact same pair for the regular price ($160.00).


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> FYI CABELAS HAS THEIR TOP OF THE LINE BOA BOOTS ON SALE FOR $99.99!
> 
> These are the exact boots I own, absolutely love them. They're normally $160.00!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Guidewear-reg-BOA-reg-Wading-Boots/1417889.uts


That's a great deal! I was debating felt soles, these are normal, do you find they slip a lot on rocks?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Llew96 said:


> That's a great deal! I was debating felt soles, these are normal, do you find they slip a lot on rocks?


They have "sticky rubber" which sticks to rocks etc. They also have pre-drilled holes for studs. The combination of the studs & sticky rubber are about as good as felt IMO, and I tend to slip alot...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> They have "sticky rubber" which sticks to rocks etc. They also have pre-drilled holes for studs. The combination of the studs & sticky rubber are about as good as felt IMO, and I tend to slip alot...


Thanks for all the advice and help. I'm looking at the weather and seeing a low of like 45 on Friday/Saturday and I'm thinking...hmmmm time to get some waders, lol, its getting cold already and I am NOT ready to stop fishing yet!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Llew96 said:


> I'm looking at the weather and seeing a low of like 45 on Friday/Saturday and I'm thinking...hmmmm time to get some waders, lol, its getting cold already and I am NOT ready to stop fishing yet!!


That's the time to go balls deep, sans waders. The water will be way warmer than the air! 

In all seriousness, AJ gave you some great advice. My last piece will be to consider waist high waders. I can only think of once or twice in the past few years where the waist high length prevented me from wading to a particular spot. And the added comfort, IMO, is well worth the small sacrifice.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> That's the time to go balls deep, sans waders. The water will be way warmer than the air!


I'll usually go waderless untill late Oct/Early November. Only exception being if i have to hike-in to a spot, or there's tons of poison ivy/stinging nettle.



Bubbagon said:


> In all seriousness, AJ gave you some great advice. My last piece will be to consider waist high waders. I can only think of once or twice in the past few years where the waist high length prevented me from wading to a particular spot. And the added comfort, IMO, is well worth the small sacrifice.


I thought about getting waist high, however I usually just wear this belt along with my chest high waders, then fold the straps/chest portion inside (under the belt) converting them to waist high.

http://www.cabelas.ca/product/37650/cabelas-back-support-wading-belt.

Have you noticed any significant issues with the waist high's? How well do they support themselves when hiking/wading, I.E. how often are you having to pull them up/ rearrange them etc.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> That's the time to go balls deep, sans waders. The water will be way warmer than the air! .


Yea, but when you come out of the water, your balls will be in your throat! Brrr!&#128168;


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

When I have my waist high waders on, I've never had a problem with them falling or sagging. They are not cut as wide or loose as chest waders. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Have you noticed any significant issues with the waist high's? How well do they support themselves when hiking/wading, I.E. how often are you having to pull them up/ rearrange them etc.


Just the opposite. They stay in place as opposed to chest high...you know when they kind of sneak around the side and pinch your apple sac...
More like putting on a pair of pants and forgetting about it.

Like I said, the drawback is obviously the shorter height. But the added comfort works for me.
I also wear them in a kayak/canoe...and the difference in comfort in that situation is even more significant.

Maybe not for everyone, but worth a thought.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> Just the opposite. They stay in place as opposed to chest high...you know when they kind of sneak around the side and pinch your apple sac...
> More like putting on a pair of pants and forgetting about it.
> 
> Like I said, the drawback is obviously the shorter height. But the added comfort works for me.
> ...


Hmmm...I was pretty much sold on the chest waders simply because many of the places I fish currently get up past my belly, especially at certain crossing points. Again, my ignorance, but how much will these areas drop in the next month or so? Will what is now stomache/low chest high drop to where waist high will be adequate?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Llew96 said:


> Hmmm...I was pretty much sold on the chest waders simply because many of the places I fish currently get up past my belly, especially at certain crossing points. Again, my ignorance, but how much will these areas drop in the next month or so? Will what is now stomache/low chest high drop to where waist high will be adequate?


Its safe to say that as of right now, this minute, almost all Central Ohio flows are at a trickle. Obviously that is going to change here in the next 24 hours.

At any rate what im getting at is if you need chest waders now you will definitely need them throughout the Fall/Winter and Especially spring.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I like the pant wader idea, my only problem is they cost more than chest waders for some reason even though they are 18" shorter.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

shwookie said:


> I like the pant wader idea, my only problem is they cost more than chest waders for some reason even though they are 18" shorter.


Suck it up, Nancy! Maybe you can write them off....cooling tower repairs or something...


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

I've had rubber, canvass impregnated, neoprene, and breathable. the breathable are the most comfortable and maneuverable in the water. they are, however, not stretchy. I am too short for my weight, causing the legs to be too long. (as per my weight, I'm 6'4") good luck, all of them work. get what you can afford.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I got the Rocky "Mud Sox" on Ebay for cheap. I chose the mid weight and love them. At 6'4" and 250#, it can be hard to find things like that. But those waders are awesome. However, I also wet wade through the summer so insulated waders would not be ideal for that.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> Thats one way to look at Neoprenes.
> 
> The other is that Neoprenes will actually be colder because the sweat will rapidly cool down your body, especially in ice cold water.
> 
> ...


I have to strongly second this opinion! There's a fly fishing author I like named John Gierach. He wrote that when neoprene waders came out, he, of course, bought a pair. After a while he began to wonder if they weren't some sort of elaborate joke in that you wound up soaking wet whether you wore them or not! As he put it, "Neoprene really is better than rubberized canvas, and Gore Tex really is better than neoprene!" 

Do yourself a favor and get the Gore Tex, or other waterproof, breathable wader. I got a pair of light weight breathables, along with the wading shoes, for warm weather wading. But you know what? If I wear a good pair of Merino wool socks, cold weather base layer bottoms, and a pair of sweat pants, I can use them in some pretty cold conditions!

And get the chest waders! They're simply more versatile. They let you go places where hippers or pants waders won't with a substantial margin of error. I can't remember all the times I'd be in a creek in hippers and want to get to a certain spot but couldn't. So, I'd fish what I could. Then, when I'd go to wade back it would seem like every direction I stepped was deeper than where I was standing! HUH?! Wait a minute! I got out here didn't I? Trying to tip toe across a broken, jumbled, slimy streambed with the current shoving me is not my idea of fun!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

I just saw Gander hasa sale on 5mm neoprene for 120 or 130 with 1000g boots...great deal...I have the same pair and I can cast for walleyes in the cold water in nov and dec and duck hunt for hours in freezing water and never get cold


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> I have to strongly second this opinion! There's a fly fishing author I like named John Gierach. He wrote that when neoprene waders came out, he, of course, bought a pair. After a while he began to wonder if they weren't some sort of elaborate joke in that you wound up soaking wet whether you wore them or not! As he put it, "Neoprene really is better than rubberized canvas, and Gore Tex really is better than neoprene!"
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get the Gore Tex, or other waterproof, breathable wader. I got a pair of light weight breathables, along with the wading shoes, for warm weather wading. But you know what? If I wear a good pair of Merino wool socks, cold weather base layer bottoms, and a pair of sweat pants, I can use them in some pretty cold conditions!
> 
> And get the chest waders! They're simply more versatile. They let you go places where hippers or pants waders won't with a substantial margin of error. I can't remember all the times I'd be in a creek in hippers and want to get to a certain spot but couldn't. So, I'd fish what I could. Then, when I'd go to wade back it would seem like every direction I stepped was deeper than where I was standing! HUH?! Wait a minute! I got out here didn't I? Trying to tip toe across a broken, jumbled, slimy streambed with the current shoving me is not my idea of fun!


Great post and thanks for the valuable insight. I've pretty much decided Cabela's is going to get a couple hundred of my $$ this weekend at least. Went out tonight, got pretty wet, then got pretty cold after about 6, that's why I'm already home...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Of course, for a couple hundred more, you could get into a kayak....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

as a last thought, any wader you get will be better than nothing. Get what you can afford.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> Of course, for a couple hundred more, you could get into a kayak....


Next year I will, this year I'm sticking with the wading, something about being IN the water is quite wonderful.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> Next year I will, this year I'm sticking with the wading, something about being IN the water is quite wonderful.


Unless you are deazl, then it's a gamble!


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr. A said:


> Unless you are deazl, then it's a gamble!


Yea, I learned this last night, had my first full on fall. Went completely down and under, was NOT fun.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How's that not fun?!! 

All bull aside, this is the time of year you wanna make just a couple extra precautions. If you're going to wading more than 1/2 mile from you truck, read up on hypothermia and how it can kill you even in mild air temps. Maybe mix in a change of clothes and some fire starter.

But that aside, falling in is part of the deal. It's how you know you're doing it right!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> Yea, I learned this last night, had my first full on fall. Went completely down and under, was NOT fun.



I don't want to hear any complaining until you step into a hole, deeper than you are tall, in the icy Mad River, in the middle of December...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> How's that not fun?!!
> 
> All bull aside, this is the time of year you wanna make just a couple extra precautions. If you're going to wading more than 1/2 mile from you truck, read up on hypothermia and how it can kill you even in mild air temps. Maybe mix in a change of clothes and some fire starter.
> 
> But that aside, falling in is part of the deal. It's how you know you're doing it right!


Thanks for the encouragement, I knew it was bound to happen eventually, but dang if my knees and shins aren't screaming today  Yea, I learn something new every time I go out, like I need to get some waterproof matches and something to stick my smokes in, soaked half my pack and couldn't get my lighter to light for almost an hour and I REALLY needed a smoke, haha.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out why I can't see the 6 posts after my last post. Hmmm...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok, so I've really appreciated all your input, and while some of your suggestions I would LOVE to rush out and buy, reality is I have a budget. So, that being said, what is everyone's opinion on these:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear/Mens-Footwear/Mens-Waders/Mens-Fishing-Waders%7C/pc/104797980/c/104747580/sc/104674680/i/103926780/Cabelas-Bluestream-Stockingfoot-Waders/1338514.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fmens-fishing-waders%2F_%2FN-1101197%2FNs-MIN_SALE_PRICE%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253B%2BLNcat103926780%253Bcat104674680%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3B+LNcat103926780%3Bcat104674680%3Bcat103926780

Or, what other recommendation would you have at that price point, around $50 - $60 bucks. I'm going to splurge on the nice BOA boots they have on sale.


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

Go to Cabelas find what you like, then go home and find them or the similar products on SierraTrading.com. They regularly have huge discounts.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Llew96 said:


> Ok, so I've really appreciated all your input, and while some of your suggestions I would LOVE to rush out and buy, reality is I have a budget. So, that being said, what is everyone's opinion on these:
> I'm going to splurge on the nice BOA boots they have on sale.


I have the pair that is up one. On sale for hundie. I do not know the difference. As I have said before buy what you can affoard. Many people have said good things about those BOA type shoes. I got a pair of patgonias. Dont recall the cost. They were not that bad. Make sure you try the wading shoes on with the waders. It will make a big difference.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> I don't want to hear any complaining until you step into a hole, deeper than you are tall, in the icy Mad River, in the middle of December...


I've done that. Lucky for me it wasn't cold out. I was being careful walking around in water that was no more than 3 feet. Saw what looked like a nice spot to cast from just another step ahead. It's amazing how fast the depth changes when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Llew96 said:


> Ok, so I've really appreciated all your input, and while some of your suggestions I would LOVE to rush out and buy, reality is I have a budget. So, that being said, what is everyone's opinion on these:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear/Mens-Footwear/Mens-Waders/Mens-Fishing-Waders%7C/pc/104797980/c/104747580/sc/104674680/i/103926780/Cabelas-Bluestream-Stockingfoot-Waders/1338514.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fmens-fishing-waders%2F_%2FN-1101197%2FNs-MIN_SALE_PRICE%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253B%2BLNcat103926780%253Bcat104674680%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3B+LNcat103926780%3Bcat104674680%3Bcat103926780
> 
> Or, what other recommendation would you have at that price point, around $50 - $60 bucks. I'm going to splurge on the nice BOA boots they have on sale.


Those are the exact waders I currently own, and I paid $99.00 for them grrr...

Personally I love them. Yes, there may be lighter, more comfortable waders on the market, but for $99 they get the job done, and get it done right.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Those are the exact waders I currently own, and I paid $99.00 for them grrr...
> 
> Personally I love them. Yes, there may be lighter, more comfortable waders on the market, but for $99 they get the job done, and get it done right.


OK ordered today, and after tonight, they cannot get here soon enough. It was rather chilly. Glad its going to warm up a bit next week


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

They sell them instore. That is where I went to get mines. Also Cabelas is having their fall clearance. It might have ended already. 

I have the same pair. Brought those waders and some nice boots for less than 100.

If you do go in the store to get anything make sure you have them match the online price.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Update: Ordered the Buestream Stockingfoot Waders from Cabela's last Saturday at about 5pm. Came in today's mail delivery, so great shipping time. Tried them on with some real heavy clothes and they fit perfectly, very impressed with the quality and some of the features like the inside pocket and the incorporated gravel guards.

So far 5 out of 5 stars, will let you know more once I actually get them in the water in a few weeks 

Now I get to go shopping this weekend for a pair of boots.  Decided to hold off on the BOA's. I didn't like that they are NOT available in the store, so I cannot physically try them on with my waders, and they were just a bit out of my budget. So, gonna go see what other options they have in the store that I can try on.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I found Mad river outfitters were priced the same as cabelas. They also carried size 14 where Cabelas did not.

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/

They are probably on the way to Cabelas as well.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Llew96 said:


> Update: Ordered the Buestream Stockingfoot Waders from Cabela's last Saturday at about 5pm. Came in today's mail delivery, so great shipping time. Tried them on with some real heavy clothes and they fit perfectly, very impressed with the quality and some of the features like the inside pocket and the incorporated gravel guards.
> 
> So far 5 out of 5 stars, will let you know more once I actually get them in the water in a few weeks
> 
> Now I get to go shopping this weekend for a pair of boots.  Decided to hold off on the BOA's. I didn't like that they are NOT available in the store, so I cannot physically try them on with my waders, and they were just a bit out of my budget. So, gonna go see what other options they have in the store that I can try on.


Seriously head down to Cabelas. If you can find some that fit you can pick up a quality one for less than 40. I have the same waders as you and they are awesome and very durable.

I know the last time I was there they had size 14 for around 30. Was thinking of picking them up for my dad if they are still there later on this week.


----------

